# Army guys, what is your regiment (or, for cadets, what regiment you are affiliated to)?



## Sgt. Tremblay (11 Dec 2004)

so, what regiment are you all in???


----------



## Sgt. Tremblay (11 Dec 2004)

ha ha, I forgot to say, I'm affiliated with the RHLI's and I'm joining the queen's own the day i turn 17!


----------



## Big Foot (11 Dec 2004)

Royal Military College of Canada, not really a regiment but... closest thing I have for now.


----------



## shaboing (12 Dec 2004)

Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment B Coy  Pte. (R) ^^^ Army Reserves


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (12 Dec 2004)

Affiliated with the Rocky Mountain Rangers, Cadet Corporal


----------



## gun plumber (12 Dec 2004)

Western Area Training Center Field Workskop


----------



## QOR-Sargent (12 Dec 2004)

TREMBLEY!!!!!!! Its Humphrey you got promoted? congrads man!!! When will you turn 17? Hows the RHLI goin? Good cadet corps lol. well Its good to see you on the website lol. You have to come and visit one day to our corps! Well cheers!!!! And yes you know what regiment I am affiliated to!


----------



## Lexi (12 Dec 2004)

RHLI!

Semper Paratus!


----------



## Burrows (12 Dec 2004)

Lorne Scots Peel Dufferin and Halton Regiment

Air Son Ar Duthchais


----------



## Byerly (12 Dec 2004)

Loyal Edmonton Regiment

Stu


----------



## ouyin2000 (12 Dec 2004)

my corps is 2136 A Coy Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's) RCACC


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (12 Dec 2004)

Governor General's Horse Guards

Nulli Secundus!!


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (12 Dec 2004)

Affiliated with Seaforth Highlanders of Canada.
Applying for the reserve unit in Jan 2005...hoping to god I get accepted.


----------



## gt102 (12 Dec 2004)

Affiliated With A&SH of C


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Dec 2004)

Combat Arms Training Centre, Small Arms Wing, Gallipoli Lines, Enoggera, Queensland. We come under the School of Infantry, in Singleton, New South Wales. No AACC units that I know of, but other Units within the EMA (Enoggera Military Area) may have some.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## rmc_wannabe (13 Dec 2004)

2881 Scarborough Rifle Corp Afilliated with the QOR of C

  In Pace Paratus


----------



## Eowyn (13 Dec 2004)

14 (Calgary) Service Battalion


----------



## Munner (13 Dec 2004)

2nd Battalion, Irish Regiment of Canada


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (13 Dec 2004)

2nd Battalion PPCLI (2PPCLI).....now who is your sister Regiment? For the PPCLI it is ...........The Royal Green Jackets Regiment! Just thought I would keep the post going.................


----------



## Lost_Warrior (13 Dec 2004)

Royal Canadian Hussars  -Montreal


----------



## foerestedwarrior (13 Dec 2004)

Grey & Simcoe Foresters

One of 2 in the commenwealth(the other is in threat of disbandment)

Tenacious and Versitile


----------



## Northern Touch (13 Dec 2004)

Lorne Scots


----------



## Da_man (13 Dec 2004)

Royal Montreal Regiment


----------



## marshall sl (13 Dec 2004)

Formerly of the Seaforth Highlanders of Canada.   Reserve  as well as Cadets.


----------



## Troopasaurus (13 Dec 2004)

Royal Westminster Regiment
Pro Rege Et Patria (for King and Country)

Allied Regiment: The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers


----------



## Ranger (14 Dec 2004)

I'm in the Queen's York Rangers Army Cadet Corps 2799 out of Aurora. 

(along with QY Ranger, and Sherman-2799)


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (14 Dec 2004)

My affiliated regiments allied regiment are the Blues and Royals, and the Royal Horse Guards


----------



## Thompson_JM (14 Dec 2004)

23 (Hamilton) Service Battalion (Primary Reserve)

Part of 31 Canadian Brigade Group

Part of Land Force Central Area

I guess thats more then you probabbly wanted or needed


----------



## Franko (15 Dec 2004)

Let's see....

Was 8CH Cadet (3006 Dieppe) 83-88

Was 8CH(M) 88-94

Was 8CH(Reg) 94-2001

Now Royal Canadian Dragoon

How's that?

Regards


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (15 Dec 2004)

9 Royal Canadian Army Cadet corp(London)

affialiated with 

22 (London) Service Battalion (Primary Reserve)

Part of 31 Canadian Brigade Group

Part of Land Force Central Area


----------



## bdcasey916 (15 Dec 2004)

Was 1NSH(N)
Now 1RNBR
soon hope to be PPCLI!!!!


----------



## Gilligan (16 Dec 2004)

hmmm....never did cadets.  Went straight to reserves, 744 Communication Regiment, Vancouver, BC

side note: hey Franko, if you see Desrochers, tell him Cpl Gill says hi.  And, too bad about Pet.....I personally, am not a fan!


----------



## q_1966 (17 Dec 2004)

Rocky Mountain Rangers,

Kloshe Nanitch


----------



## Baloo (17 Dec 2004)

Toronto Scottish Regiment , 75th Mississauga Company


----------



## Sapper24 (28 Dec 2004)

31 CER (The Elgins) waterloo Detatchment 
Chimo!


----------



## Inch (28 Dec 2004)

1st Hussars Cadet 91-96 (102 RCArmyCC Sarnia)
1st Hussars C Sqn 96-97 
Currently @ 423 (MH) Sqn Shearwater


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (30 Dec 2004)

2799 Queens York Rangers Army Cadet Corp. 
Affiliated with:
Queens York Rangers


----------



## RatCatcher (30 Dec 2004)

Was 742 RC(Air)C
Was 28 Med Coy
Was Princess of Wales Own Regiment Kingston
Was 1 Fd Amb
        Taskings with: 1 Svc Bn, 1 CER, 2 PPCLI A Coy (Roto 12 Drvar), and LdSH(RC)
Am 5 Ambulance de Campagne (Valcartier)
        Taskings with: Op ATHENA MDT, 55 Amb de C for Ex PV 05 in Mississippi

Therefore... I guess the closest thing to a regiment that I have is the Canadian Forces Health Services Group, ex-CFMG/CFHS/CFMS/RCAMC


----------



## clayball (7 Jan 2005)

Munner said:
			
		

> 2nd Battalion, Irish Regiment of Canada



Irish all the way, with that , dif. with corps i think , cause i dont think ur 2964, prolly 2912 or 2915 ( 3 irish corps in 1 city ......and province.....and i think canada aswell .....i heard there might be an irish regiment out in  B.C. but i dont know for sure)


.....unless ur talking about being reserve/reg


*shrugs* ....either way IRISH!! ( i hold pride to the irish)


----------



## Tpr.Orange (7 Jan 2005)

25 (Toronto) Service Battalion ... Militare Superbe
with ties to ASU Toronto and LFCA 
Weapons shop.
32 Brigade...

And a proud member of the EME family HUA!
ARTE ET MARTE!


----------



## mo-litia (7 Jan 2005)

The Loyal Edmonton Regiment


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jan 2005)

Now retired but fomerly
6th Fd Sq CME
Seaforth Highlanders of Canada
1st Bn Royal Newfoundland Regiment 
Toronto Scottish Regiment

Plus assorted staff positions (MTC/CTC), call outs, attachments, postings  etc etc etc.

Boy did I get around.


----------



## Love793 (7 Jan 2005)

The Windsor Regiment, allied to the Royal Scot Dragoon Guards.


----------



## BKells (7 Jan 2005)

Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa


----------



## chaos75 (7 Jan 2005)

Hey I was "A" Sqn from 95 - 99, must have know you if you were there, unless you were with armoured school then maybe not.


----------



## perry (7 Jan 2005)

PEI R   1996-2004     Sister Unit 9/12 Lancers

192 AEF present


----------



## NS Highlander (7 Jan 2005)

2nd Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders (Cape Breton) formerly the Cape Breton Highlanders before some guy in Ottawa decided to lump us in with the mainlanders.


----------



## rhourd (9 Jan 2005)

31 CER The Elgins in St. Thomas ON.


----------



## Franko (11 Jan 2005)

chaos75 said:
			
		

> Hey I was "A" Sqn from 95 - 99, must have know you if you were there, unless you were with armoured school then maybe not.



No...A sqn 8CH.....Then the school in March of 96.

Regards


----------



## goodform (11 Jan 2005)

Just a note of interest. The RCR's sister Regiment is the RJR. Yup, Royal Jamaican Regiment. Always liked that one. And I'm not in the RCR, I'm a CIC type for the time being...


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (11 Jan 2005)

1st Bn Nova Scotia Highlanders, Authie Company, Pictou NS.


----------



## gunner56 (14 Jan 2005)

KINGS OWN CALGARY REGIMENT-75 TO 78. ALSO 2509 RC SIGS CADETS,604 SQN RCAIRCC,and currently volunteering with 1292 LDSH Cadets in Calgary.


----------



## JBP (16 Jan 2005)

I'm with the oldest regiment in Canada, the Lincoln and Welland Regiment (Reserve) with 211 years of history behind it and 26 battle honours including the war of 1812, sworn in on Jan 6-2005, weekend BMQ starts Jan 21-23rd.   ;D


----------



## qor556 (16 Jan 2005)

no quite an army "guy" but whatever... QUEENS OWN   ... awaiting MOC this summer though, such a long wait!


----------



## R031button (16 Jan 2005)

Rocky Mountain Rangers, A Coy

 Affiliated with the Green Howards.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Jan 2005)

This may come as some surprise, but PPCLI...


----------



## Love793 (16 Jan 2005)

Who would have guessed, I thought he was a "Royal" (just kidding) ;D


----------



## atticus (16 Jan 2005)

20 Fld Reg RCA


----------



## Fraser.g (16 Jan 2005)

CH of O 86-87
Can Scott 87-88
6 Fd Eng Sqn 88-96
N Sask R 96-2001
16 Fd Amb 01-04

And liberally garnished with class B and C contracts randomly.


----------



## GerryCan (17 Jan 2005)

1st Battalion Royal Canadian Regiment

Our 3 allied regiments are :

The Royal Gloucestershire Berkshire and Wiltshire Regiment (RGBW)

The Royal Regiment of Fusiliers (RRF)

The Jamaica Regiment (JR)

Pro Patria!


----------



## atticus (18 Jan 2005)

Is there a way to look up on the 'net as to what your affiliated regiment would be? Nobody seems to know in my unit.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (18 Jan 2005)

Read your equivalent of the Regimental Manual, or at least the regimental history.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jan 2005)

Failing that, it would help if you what Regiment you belonged to, as it seems you're hoping someone here will tell you.


----------



## Mars (18 Jan 2005)

1997-2000 The Essex and Kent Scottish Regiment C - Coy
2000 - Present 3 PPCLI


----------



## atticus (18 Jan 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Failing that, it would help if you what Regiment you belonged to, as it seems you're hoping someone here will tell you.



I know what regiment I belong to. I just don't know for sure if we have an affiliated regiment. I asked a few guys in my unit and none of them knew and I was just wondering if their would be some way to look it up, so it looks like I'm just gonna have to read up a little bit more on my unit history.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jan 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> I know what regiment I belong to. I just don't know for sure if we have an affiliated regiment. I asked a few guys in my unit and none of them knew and I was just wondering if their would be some way to look it up, so it looks like I'm just gonna have to read up a little bit more on my unit history.



I would certainly hope you know what regiment you belong to.  :

What I meant is we as in everyone else on the board does not know ( it's not in your profile and you have yet to mention it in this thread). If you were to do so, and ask me nicely I would then go overt to my book case, pull out the appropriate volume and give you the answer you seek, young soldier.


----------



## atticus (18 Jan 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I would certainly hope you know what regiment you belong to.   :
> 
> What I meant is we as in everyone else on the board does not know ( it's not in your profile and you have yet to mention it in this thread). If you were to do so, and ask me nicely I would then go overt to my book case, pull out the appropriate volume and give you the answer you seek, young soldier.



haha, sorry, I did write in this thread what regiment I belong to   . 20 Field Regiment. I'll add it to my profile. I never did because its probably going to change soon.


----------



## Burrows (19 Jan 2005)

Affiliated regiment is a cadet thing...its what regiment your cadet corps is affiliated with...Like im a Lorne scot  etc.


----------



## atticus (19 Jan 2005)

Burrows said:
			
		

> Affiliated regiment is a cadet thing...its what regiment your cadet corps is affiliated with...Like im a Lorne scot  etc.



oops I meant sister regiment. my bad.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jan 2005)

Sorry guys.....you are off by a little bit.

My Sister Regiments are: The Household Cavalry (UK)
                                                     293 Panzer Bn (Ger)
                                                     12 Regt de Caissiers (Fr) (sorry my French Sp is off tonight)

My Affiliated Regiment is the Governor General's Horse Guards.

GW

Corrected on 23 Jan 2005

My *Allied Regiment* is: The Household Cavalry

My *Canadian Militia Affiliation* is: The Governor General's Horse Guards

My *Partnership Affiliations* are:

12e Regiment de Cuirassiers (Fr)
5th Bn 68th Armor (US)
293 Panzer Bn (Ger)


----------



## Sharpey (19 Jan 2005)

The Windsor Regiment (RCAC) ~ 1994 - still going

Part of 31 Canadian Brigade Group

Part of Land Force Central Area

Part of Canada


----------



## Hylander_ca (19 Jan 2005)

Currently 1 SVC BN - Origionally The Royal Canadian Army Service Corps.

Was with GGFG (Governor General Foot Guards) - Origionally the Civil Service Rifle Regt., who helped kick Louis Riel's butt in the North West Rebellion (1868)- Affiliated with the Cold Stream Guards.

Cheers  :mg:


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jan 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> haha, sorry, I did write in this thread what regiment I belong to    . 20 Field Regiment. I'll add it to my profile. I never did because its probably going to change soon.



Oh for crying out loud. After all this you're a gunner.   ???

What gives you other gunners on the site been using this guy as a member of the butts party on 105mm range?

Alex I'll take the bleeding obvious for $10,000 please.

Ok your regiment is the Royal Canadian Artillery, everyone else has posted Infantry or Armoured regiments with their Commonwealth affiliated regiments/units. Care to guess what Allied Commonwealth Regiment/Corps you're associated with ? 

Point to RCA and/or RCHA members here do you have the same formal affiliations with the RA, RHA, RAA RNZA etc as we poor gravel techs have do?

Son I would suggest you take a quick look at these two links before your BSM strolls in here and sees what you've been up to.

http://www.artillery.net/english/engstart.htm

http://www.artillery.net/english/units20fdregt.htm


----------



## atticus (19 Jan 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Point to RCA and/or RCHA members here do you have the same formal affiliations with the RA, RHA, RAA RNZA etc as we poor gravel techs have do?



oh gee whiz, it was so obvious. now I feel like a dumbass... well, i guess I should feel like a dumbass after that.


----------



## Doughboy (20 Jan 2005)

I was a sea cadet for about 6 years:

#1 RCSCC Nelson 

and i am currently in my second year with:

723 comm squadron (Halifax) (Communication Reserve)


----------



## Swin435 (20 Jan 2005)

Ex Fort Garry Horse, Ex Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians), now 435 T & R Sqn


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ (16 Mar 2005)

Fort Garry Horse


----------



## GIJANE (16 Mar 2005)

I started out in 2 RNBR (reserve unit) now i'm 1RCHA (Shilo)

Jane


----------



## q_1966 (16 Mar 2005)

Affiliated with the Rocky Mountain Rangers


----------



## Jonny Boy (17 Mar 2005)

i am a cadet MWO with 337 Queens york rangers, toronto


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (17 Mar 2005)

Gilligan said:
			
		

> hmmm....never did cadets.   Went straight to reserves, 744 Communication Regiment, Vancouver, BC
> 
> side note: hey Franko, if you see Desrochers, tell him Cpl Gill says hi.   And, too bad about Pet.....I personally, am not a fan!


         Former 744 Communications Regiment, Vancouver.   Semper Versitus!   ;D


----------



## Canadian Sig (18 Mar 2005)

2CMBG HQ & SIG Sqn. CFB Petawawa


----------



## 3RCR_Jones (11 Apr 2005)

2642 3RCR cadet corps.


----------



## Kiltmann (11 Apr 2005)

3125 Chestermere/Calgary Highlanders. Affiliated with the Calgary Highlanders Reserve Regiment. When I'm old enough, my old man says I *must* join.


----------



## patt (11 Apr 2005)

3RCR_Jones said:
			
		

> 2642 3RCR cadet corps.



i used to be in that corps..


----------



## scotty884 (11 Apr 2005)

I am in 1 RCHA and was part of 2642 3RCR CC as well, from 96 - 2001.


----------



## 3RCR_Jones (11 Apr 2005)

patty said:
			
		

> i used to be in that corps..



When where In in?


----------



## XHighlander (11 Apr 2005)

i was with the:

2137 Calgary Highlanders

2509 RC Sig's (Calgary)


as for the information on regimental alliances try going here

http://regiments.org/regiments/na-canada/lists/cargxref.htm


----------



## patt (11 Apr 2005)

3RCR_Jones said:
			
		

> When where In in?



'99-'01, Cbtygunner is my brother we were both in that corps together..look in some of the old photo albums you'll find my pic in there but ive changed since im not 5'1 anymore...


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Apr 2005)

34 Fd Sqn (Air Sp)
Royal Engineers


prior to that, as a young 'un

No. 9 RCACC London ON


----------



## Sappo (11 Apr 2005)

031R Grey And Simcoe Foresters
 - Owen Sound -


----------



## purple peguin (11 Apr 2005)

3036 sackville electrical mechanical engineers- 33 service battalion Halifax ( affiliated unit)


----------



## Pte Cowden (11 Apr 2005)

Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada (ASH of C) >


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (11 Apr 2005)

Best f*cking regiment in the country...


----------



## Infanteer (11 Apr 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> Best f*cking regiment in the country...



You sure like to talk the big game (best f**king regiment, the Canadian reserves are the best in the world, etc, etc).  Got any experience working with others to back that up?


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Apr 2005)

i think he is just saying it to boost morel. i mean right now i would say that the cadet corp i am with is the best, but that is because i am in that corp and like to keep up the moral.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (12 Apr 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> You sure like to talk the big game (best f**king regiment, the Canadian reserves are the best in the world, etc, etc).   Got any experience working with others to back that up?



I once looked at a Van Doo. He made me cry... :

I would hope that everyone else felt the same way about their regiment. That's part of the reason for having a regimental system.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Apr 2005)

Pte. Gaisford said:
			
		

> I once looked at a Van Doo. He made me cry... :
> 
> I would hope that everyone else felt the same way about their regiment. That's part of the reason for having a regimental system.



Not to put a damper on youthful enthusiasm there and yeah you're right, but I think what Infanteer was getting at, is there's a time and place for that Regimental pride building commentary, ie course, (leadership and/or recruit). This is supposed to be a place where you discuss issues with your peers. You can check the ra ra stuff at the door, there's no need to impress in here and as you saw it can backfire.

Oh BTW there are more than a few Van Doos in here that could make you cry and not in a nice way


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (13 Apr 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Not to put a damper on youthful enthusiasm there and yeah you're right, but I think what Infanteer was getting at, is there's a time and place for that Regimental pride building commentary, ie course, (leadership and/or recruit). This is supposed to be a place where you discuss issues with your peers. You can check the ra ra stuff at the door, there's no need to impress in here and as you saw it can backfire.
> 
> Oh BTW there are more than a few Van Doos in here that could make you cry and not in a nice way


RE: the Van Doos, I don't doubt it.

If that is the way the directing staff feels I will, as you say check it at the door. I will not, however apologies for my feelings or attitudes in this regard. If the statement was taken by others to be inflammatory (it was not intended to be), I might suggest that their indignation reflects equally on them.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Apr 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> You sure like to talk the big game (best f**king regiment, the Canadian reserves are the best in the world, etc, etc).  Got any experience working with others to back that up?



He meant to say "best regimental website". ;D

Of course, no one actually defined "best".  Each regiment in the country has its strengths and weaknesses, to debate them would be sure stupidity.  I think we're lucky to still have a rich and proud regimental system - when people aren't overdoing it, of course.


----------



## B.McTeer (13 Apr 2005)

C-Scot-R in one week baby ;D


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (15 Apr 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> You sure like to talk the big game (best f**king regiment, the Canadian reserves are the best in the world, etc, etc).   Got any experience working with others to back that up?


     Sorry to put a damper on the smackdown, but this is more of a "show your colours" forum than a serious discussion of the merits or performance of individual units.  Anyone who won't stand up and show their pride in their regiment has no place in one.  I am damned proud of my Regiment: do I think 744 CommRegt would last five minutes force on force with 2 PPCLI, no.  Have members of my regiment, as a unit and as posted individuals matched the PPCLI, the RCHA, Strathcona Horse stride for stride at home and overseas, you damn bet.  I am proud of my reserve service, and my reserve regiment.  If the CF regforce motto ought to be "doing more with less" then the reserves' should be "three quarters as much with SFA".  With staffing levels that are a joke, even by CF standards, equipment that is table scraps from the already poor fair of the Regforce regiments, with little opportunity for exercises on any but the smallest scale, we struggle to achieveand maintain standards of training and professionalism on a force with more turnover than McDonalds drive through.  So to any reservist who is proud enough of his regiment to call it the best F*cking regiment in Canada, good on you brother!  Morale is the one thing that comes from within the unit, the leadership of the NCO's, the dedication of the troops, the sense of mission that the best leadership is able to iinstillin a group whose numbers, funding and eequipmentis a joke compared to the National Guardsmen to our south, but who stand ready to meet the same task.  Since you don't have to sign for it on a loan card, its the one thing that Paul Martin hasn't taken away yet, and I'll be damned if I see another Canadian Soldier try to take it.  Infanteer, no one is arguing that the RegForce isn't better trained, more professional, more experienced.  To be a soldier in Canada is to be admired by 10%, despised by 40%, and ignored by the other 50%.  To be a reservist in Canada is to know that even your fellow soldiers take the time out to look down on you too.


----------



## swanita (21 Apr 2005)

Toronto Scottish Regiment , my father was with the Blackwatch (RHR) reserve unit in Montreal


----------



## sixzeroalpha (21 Apr 2005)

Kings Own Calgary Regiment


when I was a cadet I was with 1292 LdSH (RC) in Calgary


----------



## 3RCR_Jones (22 Apr 2005)

patty said:
			
		

> '99-'01, Cbtygunner is my brother we were both in that corps together..look in some of the old photo albums you'll find my pic in there but ive changed since im not 5'1 anymore...



Thats sweet,  I ve seen the old photos but i'll look for ur name   ;D


----------



## Buschgirl427 (30 Apr 2005)

My Cadet corp is affiliated with the 18 Thunder Bay Service Battalion in Thunder Bay, ON, (obviously). Fun, eh? 8) Anyone else from Thunder Bay?


----------



## SimsZG (17 Aug 2006)

ARMYboi69(Banned) said:
			
		

> RHFC in Kitchener.  I'm joining them once I become old enough 8)



Do you have that regiments address?  I was hearing Gage street, then Duke Street, so not sure where BCoy RHFC is exactly.

SimsZG


----------



## Jamie.Young (17 Aug 2006)

Was 640 RC(Air)C for 4 years
Now Going RCR


----------

